# Finished ...........



## rd_ab_penman (Mar 17, 2020)

Up a few Rainbow, Brown and Brook Trout for a customer
to fit the Fly Fishing pen kits.

Les







.


----------



## magpens (Mar 18, 2020)

Very nicely done, Les !!!!

Thanks for showing !!!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Mar 18, 2020)

Nicely done.


----------



## PenPal (Mar 18, 2020)

SChool is in in the very best way Les ,pro;ific with dignity and majesty,both qualities very rare anywhere. Indeed so many thanks for sharing.Most of us mere mortals strive hard for a few.Great to have you as a mate for so long.

Peter.


----------



## WoodenGiftsAndMore (Mar 18, 2020)

Very cool Les!


----------



## socdad (Mar 18, 2020)

Nice work, thanks for sharing


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Mar 18, 2020)

Outstanding !!!


----------



## victorantonio (Mar 18, 2020)

Well done!


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 18, 2020)

These are a great matchup on the Curly Maple!


----------



## Sataro (Mar 18, 2020)

Very nice looking batch!


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 18, 2020)

Fish on! Fish on! Nice blanks Les. I have always liked your  trout blanks using the curly maple. NIce combo.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## bsshog40 (Mar 18, 2020)

Very nice!


----------

